# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Góp ý cho diễn đàn, giải đáp thắc mắc >  Góp ý cho phần mục Thông tin du lịch

## yeudulich

Mình thấy phần Thông tin du lịch của diễn đàn rộng quá, admin lên phần thành các chuyên mục nhỏ như Tin tức du lịch, Kinh nghiệm du lịch, Ẩm thực

----------


## admin

Đã sửa. Cám ơn bạn đã góp ý

----------

